# Stolen watch at playa del Carmen Mexico



## Peterhe1229

My watch was sadly stolen from my car in playa del Carmen Mexico on 01/13/2022.
Purchased at 1pm and stolen by 4:30pm.
I didn’t even get a chance to open the watch box yet…..
Serial number Serial #83230232 purchased at playa del Carmen Ultrajewels 

thanks all


----------



## Peterhe1229

Reporting to police here in Mexico is completely useless. Barely got a report for my insurance


----------



## JOHN J.

You were likely followed out of the jeweler and once you left it in the car, poof. Sorry to hear.


----------



## kritameth

Really sorry to hear! That's awful. I've heard some CC protects against theft, might be worth looking into. If you think it would increase your chance of finding it please do share the make and model.


----------



## Peterhe1229

It’s a speedmaster and yeah, I suspect that as well. I actually have a video of the crime happening. There was a camera footage but the guy had masks and gloves. Broke into my car less than 30 seconds


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

These thefts are becoming more frequent. Sorry for your loss. Good thing you have insurance.
I sleep easier having watch insurance too.


----------



## Peterhe1229

My cc only covers up to $500 and home owners insurance up $1500. So it’s better than nothing, I hope this post gets some notice so others don’t go through what I did.


----------



## Peterhe1229

The worst part of it all was the meaning of this watch. I had worked very hard for 7 years at a start up and we finally went public this year. I bought it for myself as a small celebration to remember my dedication and work. It was all gone within a few hours.


----------



## Rolexplorer

JOHN J. said:


> You were likely followed out of the jeweler and once you left it in the car, poof. Sorry to hear.


I suspect the same. It makes a lot of sense.
Oh and am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rnosky

Sorry man. I bought an Omega Constellation for my wife at that same store several years ago. Funny thing was there were multiple guards armed with Uzi's in the store. Too bad they weren't there for you.


----------



## Peterhe1229

I almost bought a watch for me wife as well in the same store. Good thing I didn’t cause that would’ve been something else. She did have her wallet stolen from be trunk at the same time as my watch. Luckily it was small amount of cash and her credit cards.


----------



## JOHN J.

What a violation of our humanity. What is wrong with a world in which someone can so brazenly rip you off? Again, sorry, and for your wife too.


----------



## soufiane

I have been to that store. They called me in April 2020 to pick up a Hulk, a datejust 41, a sub 41 and an explorer. I thought about it but declined the offer kindly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB

OMG, I live in Playa del Carmen!. Crime is ramping these days to be honest, I rarely wear any of my watches on the streets anymore. When I go to UltraJewels, I'm very paranoid since its located in 5th avenue and lot of eyes there. Since is a small town everything is very close and I feel I could be followed easily.
I've chosen to go all the way to Cancun to see or purchase watches because I feel a little safer.

Im sorry to hear that, may I ask, why did you leave your watch in your car? Was it parked? Did you leave the box where anyone can see through the glass?

Im asking because here is almost guaranteed if you leave any sort of bag or ipod/ipad in sight you'll most likely get a smashed window, I've had that happen twice, with a computer and with an ipod a long time ago.
If a burglar see a UJ bag inside the car is like jackpot for them.


----------



## BrendonM

I think violation of humanity is perhaps a little over the top.


JOHN J. said:


> What a violation of our humanity. What is wrong with a world in which someone can so brazenly rip you off? Again, sorry, and for your wife too.


It a property crime of opportunity, not genocide. Does suck though.


----------



## DonJ53

BrendonM said:


> It a property crime of opportunity


Nope, it was a planned crime.


----------



## Peterhe1229

JorgeB said:


> OMG, I live in Playa del Carmen!. Crime is ramping these days to be honest, I rarely wear any of my watches on the streets anymore. When I go to UltraJewels, I'm very paranoid since its located in 5th avenue and lot of eyes there. Since is a small town everything is very close and I feel I could be followed easily.
> I've chosen to go all the way to Cancun to see or purchase watches because I feel a little safer.
> 
> Im sorry to hear that, may I ask, why did you leave your watch in your car? Was it parked? Did you leave the box where anyone can see through the glass?
> 
> Im asking because here is almost guaranteed if you leave any sort of bag or ipod/ipad in sight you'll most likely get a smashed window, I've had that happen twice, with a computer and with an ipod a long time ago.
> If a burglar see a UJ bag inside the car is like jackpot for them.


Thanks Jorge,

long story short, we got the watch. Walked it to the car and I put it in the trunk (pushed it all the way to the back) Closed it very quickly and drove north along 5th Ave to eat lunch at a very popular area. Many many people walking around. Finished lunch and we walked back to the parking spot (which was less than 1 min away) to pick up beach things and add more time to parking. I opened the trunk to grab things for my wife. No more than 30 secs. I think someone may have spotted the watch at this point.


----------



## Peterhe1229

Happens right here, at 4:19pm. I still have the video


----------



## Peterhe1229

This is the lock on the driver side. You can see it’s damaged and def picked. This car was brand new from the rental.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

You left a Jeweler with an expensive watch, in broad daylight, in Mexico and then left it in your car, in broad daylight, in MEXICO.…. Come on man!


----------



## Peterhe1229

taildraggerpilot said:


> You left a Jeweler with an expensive watch, in broad daylight, in Mexico and then left it in your car, in broad daylight, in MEXICO.…. Come on man!


100% man. It was a few moments of poor judgement. I hope this post can server as a reminder for others just in case.


----------



## JorgeB

Peterhe1229 said:


> Happens right here, at 4:19pm. I still have the video





Peterhe1229 said:


> This is the lock on the driver side. You can see it’s damaged and def picked. This car was brand new from the rental.


I know that street exactly, is near very popular restaurants.
It is possible that you were followed but is also possible that they randomly picked your car, they could've seen it was a rental and people leave their bags inside.
Oh man, what can I say other than I feel very sorry. I doubt Police will do much, at least just make the report so you can collect insurance. At least it was a non-violent act and you and your family are ok.


----------



## Monitor

I wish we punished thief's the way I feel we should after reading this.


----------



## Peterhe1229

JorgeB said:


> I know that street exactly, is near very popular restaurants.
> It is possible that you were followed but is also possible that they randomly picked your car, they could've seen it was a rental and people leave their bags inside.
> Oh man, what can I say other than I feel very sorry. I doubt Police will do much, at least just make the report so you can collect insurance. At least it was a non-violent act and you and your family are ok.


Gracias Jorge. No need to be sorry. This was 100% preventable, I had a moment of poor judgement.
I appreciate everyone posting so far. This already makes me feel 100 times better.


----------



## Chiane

You might want to see what the police officers are wearing on their wrists.


----------



## Ignaceworang

Sorry for your loss....unfortunately this become common everywhere.....I took precaution when buying watch from any AD, watch in travel pouch in my trouser's pocket, box and manuals in backpack or freebie tote bag and warranty card and invoice in wallet. Last year, I had my bag snatched from my car boot in place d'italie paris, not the brightest moment but by stroke of luck I got the watch back a week after. The bag and other stuff are gone.


----------



## bigjaymofo

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## sdiver68

JorgeB said:


> OMG, I live in Playa del Carmen!. Crime is ramping these days to be honest, I rarely wear any of my watches on the streets anymore. When I go to UltraJewels, I'm very paranoid since its located in 5th avenue and lot of eyes there. Since is a small town everything is very close and I feel I could be followed easily.
> I've chosen to go all the way to Cancun to see or purchase watches because I feel a little safer.
> 
> Im sorry to hear that, may I ask, why did you leave your watch in your car? Was it parked? Did you leave the box where anyone can see through the glass?
> 
> Im asking because here is almost guaranteed if you leave any sort of bag or ipod/ipad in sight you'll most likely get a smashed window, I've had that happen twice, with a computer and with an ipod a long time ago.
> If a burglar see a UJ bag inside the car is like jackpot for them.


So sad what's happening to what was previously my favorite destination and potential future home. 

Ive reopened my search. It's still on my list, along with Puerto Vallarta area and a few others in Mexico. But no longer a clear #1.

Honestly, check your insurance and credit card protection before buying something like this, anywhere.


----------



## Peterhe1229

Good tip. First Expensive watch purchase ever. Clearly I was in over my head.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

I had an opportunity to get an Explorer a few years ago and passed. I was traveling a lot to San Salvador, Guadalajara and Mexico City at the time; maybe every 2 months. After a lot of consideration, I decided that a Sinn 856 UTC fit my needs a lot better than a recognized brand name. You can't be too careful in Latin America. The danger isn't so much that your car will be broken into as that (especially in San Salvador) someone will put a gun in your face on a bus and remove your watch by force. I too am considering retiring down there in 5-10 years (probably Ajijic) and I haven't formed a clear answer about how I'm going to deal with storing my collection or if it is even possible at all.

I'm sorry for your loss. That really sucks.


----------



## MidwestN00B

^^this. I am very careful about personal appearance in DF and the rest of Latin America, which includes rocking a Timex or Swatch.


----------



## Peterhe1229

I actually had my seamaster with me as well.
Left it back at the hotel tucked away along with passport and etc. I noticed when I got here it attracted much unwanted attention.


----------



## Peterhe1229

The jeweler told me on the same day of the theft. Another client was robbed at knife point in Tulum and a submariner was taken.


----------



## Monitor

I feel so deeply for you man. You have the right attitude and will make what it cost you QUICKER then ever it will be so fast and quick it will melt your loss away. I guaranttee it!


----------



## Peterhe1229

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, comments, encouragement and tough reality checks. At the end of the day it’s just money and we could’ve been robbed, mugged or even held up. Worse things could’ve gotten stolen and worse crime could’ve happened. It’s a lesson I won’t forget and please if anyone sees this watch pop up in the future let me know.


----------



## Peterhe1229

A few other things I learned thought I’d share.
Playa del Carmen has many police stations. The one you wanna go to after reporting a crime is Fiscalia General del Estado Quintana Roo. Typically they will only issue a report Monday to Friday 8am - 3pm. Cost about 150 pesos for a certified copy and you can pay for it at a supermarket down the street called chedarui. If you are in a hurry and need one on the weekend, they can do it but you must bring your passport, boarding pass and be prepared to recite the entire crime in Spanish. List what was stolen, brand, model and value. Be nice to the ladies that work on the weekend and they will help you.

Citi credit card will insure up to anywhere between $1,000 - $10,000 purchase depending on the card. But watches and jewelry are not covered. Don’t buy expensive things with chase reserved card. Only the preferred card. The best is Amex, they will pretty much cover anything up to $10,000 including jewelry and watches.

hope this helps someone some day.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Peterhe1229 said:


> The jeweler told me on the same day of the theft. Another client was robbed at knife point in Tulum and a submariner was taken.


The Sub is a robbery magnet. It's not just Latin America, though. I travel to Seattle often for work. No way I'd wear a Sub or any kind of Rolex anymore in downtown Seattle or Portland. Rolex is the watch everyone knows and it invites theft.


----------



## staary5

Feel really bad for you


----------



## Peterhe1229

At this point I’m starting to think why buy a nice watch if I never feel safe wearing it? If I can’t enjoy it safely what is the point?


----------



## Peterhe1229

staary5 said:


> Feel really bad for you


It’s bad decisions + bad timing + lack of experience + **** luck


----------



## Peterhe1229

MaximillionBuxx said:


> The Sub is a robbery magnet. It's not just Latin America, though. I travel to Seattle often for work. No way I'd wear a Sub or any kind of Rolex anymore in downtown Seattle or Portland. Rolex is the watch everyone knows and it invites theft.


I’m starting to think just buy a knock off one and enjoy it. Instead of worrying a theft, robbery and etc. If it’s status thing, then I’ll let my money speak for it self in other things.


----------



## Ced Craig

I guess I don’t understand why anyone who buys a nice watch in a poor country is surprised when it’s stolen. Or a Rolex in any country. Rolex=rob me, world-wide. Seems like most travelers also know that rental car=break into me and steal stuff.

I was just in Cozumel to scuba dive and no way in hell would I think of bringing even one of my mid-range watches to Mexico, let alone a nicer one. My titanium Stowa dive watch worked perfectly, isn’t blingy, and if it was stolen, oh, well.


----------



## Monitor

Ced Craig said:


> I guess I don’t understand why anyone who buys a nice watch in a poor country is surprised when it’s stolen. Or a Rolex in any country. Rolex=rob me, world-wide. Seems like most travelers also know that rental car=break into me and steal stuff.
> 
> I was just in Cozumel to scuba dive and no way in hell would I think of bringing even one of my mid-range watches to Mexico, let alone a nicer one. My titanium Stowa dive watch worked perfectly, isn’t blingy, and if it was stolen, oh, well.


I wold be more descending of calling a country like Mexico poor. Mexico's has a $2.4 trillion economy – 11th largest in the world. You have the idea that it is a wild dangerous place but Mexico is just as rich fat and lazy as USA. And there are criminals there just like here. Worse crime in the usa IN THE WORST WAYS go see https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Mexico/United-States/Crime please brush up you just how bad USA is directly compared to statistics and realize your perception is somewhat twisted because they are slightly more violent. It is the deep Spanish blood unwavering pride and Machismo that rides within the veins of every Mexican that also influences your perception. 

"Shania Twain" Juanita
She is the restless river running through my veins
She rides without the reins
Her name's Juanita
She lives in the heart of every woman in the world
Within' the reach of every girl who wants to meet her 

Shania Twain is refering to the spanish pride that is within ALL of us. There is a reason that any pride battle is usually refers as Spanish pride.


----------



## Peterhe1229

Ced Craig said:


> I guess I don’t understand why anyone who buys a nice watch in a poor country is surprised when it’s stolen. Or a Rolex in any country. Rolex=rob me, world-wide. Seems like most travelers also know that rental car=break into me and steal stuff.
> 
> I was just in Cozumel to scuba dive and no way in hell would I think of bringing even one of my mid-range watches to Mexico, let alone a nicer one. My titanium Stowa dive watch worked perfectly, isn’t blingy, and if it was stolen, oh, well.


We got way to comfortable on this trip. Our fault 
Normally, yea. Don’t leave anything in the car


----------



## staary5

Dont get down about it. Just look at it as a learning experience.


----------



## Peterhe1229

Mentally I was so giddy like a 5 year old. Totally forgot all the rules of life. I grew up poor in China and couldn’t afford anything. And I’ve seen robberies, theft, car smashed windows, cars on bricks and my mom was robbed in the nyc subways in the early 90’s. (I’ve lived in and around NYC for almost 30 years now). Now I’m older and after a long journey of financial growth, I can finally afford anything I want. Normally, I don’t buy anything. Spent most of my earning on a house, a car for my parents and anything for the wife. Lol. At this moment, I wasn’t expecting to buy a watch, it was a good deal, no taxes. (I live in NJ, so taxes are a pain in my a*s here, almost PTSD) I’ve always wanted a speedmaster, one of my goal watches since I was a teenager. I thought this was the perfect opportunity. And in my mind, this was it. Achieved a goal in life and felt like I was on cloud 9, on vacation with my wife, living my best life. But the reality and the rules of life around me doesn’t change. Just cause I worked hard and got wealthy doesn’t mean the world changed with me. People in the world still struggling with their daily lives. Crime still continues to happen and worst than ever imo.


----------



## Peterhe1229

The exactly thought was, “holy sh*t”, I pulled it off. I got it. After all the struggles, I made it.” Btw, I never thought I would make this kind of money or ever be in a place where I could afford this.


----------

